# Pensions



## jacquiejacqs (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, I am wondering if any one knows how the UK Pension works when you become a resident of Canada? Are we still able to claim? Or do we lose all our rights once relocating permanently?

Any advice/ info would be really appreciated.

Regards


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

You have to have paid in for 30 years.....then it'll be paid to you wherever you are.
I'm living in the USA and I have it transferred to my US bank every month.
If you qualify in the UK.....you'll get it anywhere.

Here's the link for you...
State Pension for Britons living abroad : Directgov - Pensions and retirement planning


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi jacquiejacqs,

You will still be able to claim wherever you are and will not lose your rights to the full UK Basic State Pension as long as you have 30 qualifying years.

If you haven't then you can apply to pay voluntary Class 3 National Insurance contributions to make up for any missing years. 

These contributions have to be paid by certain dates so to get your own State Pension Forecast you need to contact The Pension Service who will be able to send this to you.


----------



## jacquiejacqs (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, really helpful.
I'm sure I had checked this out already, but sometimes my head is full. X


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

mamasue said:


> You have to have paid in for 30 years.....then it'll be paid to you wherever you are.





nikkisizer said:


> Hi jacquiejacqs,
> 
> You will still be able to claim wherever you are and will not lose your rights to the full UK Basic State Pension as long as you have 30 qualifying years.


Just to be clear, if you have 30 years contributions (and you didn't reach state pension age until after April 2010) then you will qualify for the full basic state pension, BUT if you don't have 30 years ( and decide not to make voluntary contributions) then you will get 1/30 for every year. However, residents of Canada do not qualify for the annual increases, so the rate you receive on the day you qualify will remain throughout the time you receive it. If you move back to the UK it will be increased to the current rate. 



nikkisizer said:


> you can apply to pay voluntary Class 3 National Insurance contributions to make up for any missing years.



The last time I checked the rate of return for additional contributions was excellent


----------

